# Welche PC-Games-Vollversion der letzten zwölf Monate haben Sie am längsten gespielt?



## Administrator (30. Dezember 2005)

*Welche PC-Games-Vollversion der letzten zwölf Monate haben Sie am längsten gespielt?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welche PC-Games-Vollversion der letzten zwölf Monate haben Sie am längsten gespielt?*

[X]airine tycoon deluxe


allerdings hab ich locomotion und civ3 schon lange vorher als vollversion gekauft und insbesondere civ3 sehr intensiv gespielt.


----------



## MICHI123 (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welche PC-Games-Vollversion der letzten zwölf Monate haben Sie am längsten gespielt?*

[x] keine


----------



## _Slayer_ (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welche PC-Games-Vollversion der letzten zwölf Monate haben Sie am längsten gespielt?*

Öh...Enclave. Aber irgendwie scheint das in der Liste zu fehlen!?


----------



## gliderpilot (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welche PC-Games-Vollversion der letzten zwölf Monate haben Sie am längsten gespielt?*

[X] Airline Tycoon Deluxe

Hab ich jetzt einfach mal angekreuzt. Genau weiß ichs nicht, weil ich Civ3 auch sehr lange gespielt habe, aber im Endeffekt vermute ich, dass ich AT ein wenig länger gespielt habe!
Und vor allem: da ich immer noch bei meinem ersten Endlos-Spiel bin (und ich konnte erst eine andere Fluggesellschaft übernehmen) spiele ich es auch aktuell noch von Zeit zu Zeit!


----------



## jongerg (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welche PC-Games-Vollversion der letzten zwölf Monate haben Sie am längsten gespielt?*

Industriegigant.
Zu der Zeit war mir extrem langweilig. Ich hab aber keine Missionen gespielt, nur Sandkastenmodus. Ich hab dann so interesannte Sachen gemacht wie die ganze Karte voll mit Straßen zu bauen, dass alles geteert war. Das hat sich halt n bissl rausgezögert.


----------



## KONNAITN (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welche PC-Games-Vollversion der letzten zwölf Monate haben Sie am längsten gespielt?*



			
				_Slayer_ am 30.12.2005 16:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Öh...Enclave. Aber irgendwie scheint das in der Liste zu fehlen!?


Enclave steht ganz unten.

Bei mir war's eindeutig Civ 3. Ansonsten habe ich heuer (bisher) nur noch Alone in the Dark installiert aber nach einer halben Stunde wieder von der Platte gekickt. 
Aber mal sehen was Silent Storm so hergibt...


----------



## BorisderRusse (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welche PC-Games-Vollversion der letzten zwölf Monate haben Sie am längsten gespielt?*

[X] Kreed

das einzige, was ich installert habe, ca 2mins gespielt, dann runter von der platte.

enclave probier ich gleich nächstes jahr mal aus


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welche PC-Games-Vollversion der letzten zwölf Monate haben Sie am längsten gespielt?*

Am längsten von den Vollversionen hatte ich wohl *Desperados* gezockt.


----------



## Dumbi (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welche PC-Games-Vollversion der letzten zwölf Monate haben Sie am längsten gespielt?*



			
				KONNAITN am 30.12.2005 18:58 schrieb:
			
		

> _Slayer_ am 30.12.2005 16:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Spiel wurde nachträglich eingefügt.

[x] Habe keine dieser Vollversionen gespielt
Spiele die mich interessieren kaufe ich mir als Vollpreisspiel mit Verpackung und Handbuch, ergo interessieren mich die Vollversionen nicht.
Ich warte doch nicht so lange auf ein Spiel, bis es als Vollversion erscheint!


----------



## Solon25 (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welche PC-Games-Vollversion der letzten zwölf Monate haben Sie am längsten gespielt?*



			
				KONNAITN am 30.12.2005 18:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mal sehen was Silent Storm so hergibt...


Und nochmal    

Hab die Gold Edition vor 2 Tagen installiert, deshalb mal SS gewählt. Weiss jetzt schon das es mich Wochenlang bei der Stange halten wird


----------



## Freezeman (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welche PC-Games-Vollversion der letzten zwölf Monate haben Sie am längsten gespielt?*

Wenn mehr als 40% der Leser *überhaupt kein* Spiel gezockt haben sagt das doch alles! 
Liebe PCG, lasst es sein mit den Vollversionen, bringt lieber mehr und vor allem bessere Videos!


----------



## Dumbi (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welche PC-Games-Vollversion der letzten zwölf Monate haben Sie am längsten gespielt?*



			
				Freezeman am 30.12.2005 20:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn mehr als 40% der Leser *überhaupt kein* Spiel gezockt haben sagt das doch alles!


Mehr als 40% der Leser, die *hier im Forum registriert sind und an der Umfrage teilgenommen haben*, das ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied!


----------



## Worrel (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welche PC-Games-Vollversion der letzten zwölf Monate haben Sie am längsten gespielt?*



			
				Dumbi am 30.12.2005 21:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Freezeman am 30.12.2005 20:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oder auch: 
Gerade mal ~50 Leser der über 200.000 PCG Käufer haben keine Vollversion installiert ...


----------



## Freezeman (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welche PC-Games-Vollversion der letzten zwölf Monate haben Sie am längsten gespielt?*



			
				Worrel am 31.12.2005 00:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumbi am 30.12.2005 21:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na wenn ihr meint.  
Übrigens: ab einer Teilnehmerzahl von etwa 1000 gilt eine Umfrage als repräsentativ, aber das wisst ihr ja sicherlich auch...


----------



## King-of-Pain (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welche PC-Games-Vollversion der letzten zwölf Monate haben Sie am längsten gespielt?*

ich hab Civ 3 am längsten gespielt
was voralled daran liegt das ich die anderen garnicht gespielt hab


----------



## bsekranker (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welche PC-Games-Vollversion der letzten zwölf Monate haben Sie am längsten gespielt?*



			
				Shadow_Man am 30.12.2005 19:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Am längsten von den Vollversionen hatte ich wohl *Desperados* gezockt.


Dito.
Ich muss mir irgendwann mal Zeit nehmen, es fertig durchzuspielen - bin im vorletzten Level.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche PC-Games-Vollversion der letzten zwölf Monate haben Sie am längsten gespielt?*

Habe zwar einige Games aus der Liste gespielt, aber nicht in der PCG Version.
Also [x] keine


----------



## Burtchen (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche PC-Games-Vollversion der letzten zwölf Monate haben Sie am längsten gespielt?*



			
				Freezeman am 31.12.2005 16:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Worrel am 31.12.2005 00:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Übrigens: das hängt von den Auswahlkriterien der Stichprobe ab.  Selbstselektive Umfragen ohne jede Art möglicher repräsentativer Zusammensetzung sind da sehr schwierig...


----------



## MegaBauer (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche PC-Games-Vollversion der letzten zwölf Monate haben Sie am längsten gespielt?*

[x]Civ3, hatte das zwar schon, aber as dann über PCG das Addon kam, hab ich nochmal alles installiert und viele Stunden damit verbracht. Hab mehrere Spiele mit Diplomatie, Weltraum und Punktzahlsieg abgeschlossen, das zeigt ja schon, wie lange ich gespielt hab. Erst mit Civ4 konnte ich mit Civ3 aufhören...


----------



## tranquility (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche PC-Games-Vollversion der letzten zwölf Monate haben Sie am längsten gespielt?*

Rally Trophy

Das ist zwar schon etwas her, aber das einzige, was ich länger als 'ne halbe Stunde gespielt habe. 

Es ist doch absoluter Overkill, dass es mittlerweile sogar 2 Vollversionen im Monat gibt. Ich gehöre zu denen, die nicht die Zeit haben die alle zu spielen - geschweige denn durchzuspielen. Die aktuellen Spiele beschäftigen mich schon genug. 

Ich wäre dafür, einen Rabatt-Gutschein für das Spiel des Monats der PC Games beizulegen. Aber sowas macht sich wahrscheinlich nicht so gut  auf der Titelseite...


Frohes neues Jahr Euch allen!!


----------



## annon11 (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche PC-Games-Vollversion der letzten zwölf Monate haben Sie am längsten gespielt?*

Enclave war geil


----------



## Weird_Sheep (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche PC-Games-Vollversion der letzten zwölf Monate haben Sie am längsten gespielt?*

Gar keine dieses Jahr...



			
				tranquility am 01.01.2006 15:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist doch absoluter Overkill, dass es mittlerweile sogar 2 Vollversionen im Monat gibt.



Ich bin ja immer noch für Klasse statt Masse, aber der Konkurenzkampf am Kiosk scheint wirklich schlimm zu sein, so überladen wie die Cover heutzutage sind.


----------



## Burtchen (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche PC-Games-Vollversion der letzten zwölf Monate haben Sie am längsten gespielt?*



			
				Weird_Sheep am 01.01.2006 23:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Gar keine dieses Jahr...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die werden ja in Paketen gekauft... also Diablo + Civ III + n Ladenhüter für y €.... und wenn sie schon mal die Lizenz für "Der Tempel des Elementaren Bösen" haben, können's sie ja auch gleich auf die DVD packen, vielleicht kennt irgendeiner irgendjemanden, der jemanden kennt, der gehört hat, dass das Spiel...


----------



## Spcial (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche PC-Games-Vollversion der letzten zwölf Monate haben Sie am längsten gespielt?*

Am besten die nichtsnutzigen Vollversionen weglassen, und dei Zeitung nen 1€ billiger machen.


----------



## crackajack (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche PC-Games-Vollversion der letzten zwölf Monate haben Sie am längsten gespielt?*

[X] Desperados war bis Level 7(???) ganz nett. Also ca. 5h.???

Danach Gladiator eine Stunde, dann wurde es mir zu blöde.

Bei Der Tempel des Elementaren Bösen bin ich im Tutorial gescheitert. Dann hab ich es sein lassen. Wäre sowieso nicht mien Genre gewesen.

Die Gilde ist gut.   Wo find ich das auf der DVD??? 


Spoiler



Ich weiß schon das man das zugeschickt bekommen hätte.



Kreed: installiert-5min gespielt-deinstalliert.

Tennis Masters Series 3/4h

Urban Freestyle Soccer 1/4-1/2h

V-Rally 3 Das hab ich nicht installiert, weil mich der Anmerkungstext (wegen Problemen und so) irgendwie irritiert hat.

Civ3 da muss ich mich noch drüberdrauen. Installiert ist es schon.

Industriegigant 2 hab ich nicht installiert weil der erste Teil schon so schnell zu einfach wurde.

Enclave so eine 1/4h

Silent Storm werde ich zwar installieren, aber mehr Spielzeit wie 1h wird es ziemlich sicher nicht werden, da ich ein Rundenstrategieverweigerer bin. Aber man weiß nie.  


Die Klasse statt Masse Forderung würde ich auch begrüßen. Oder mehr mods zu wirklich guten Titeln. (Doom3 mods   bei FC kommt hoffentlich noch was. usw. )

Bzw. wäre eine Umfrage mit _Welche PCG-VV hat ihren Platz auf der DVD verdient_ besser.
Das war dieses Jahr nur Civ3, Silent Storm und Desperados. Der Rest ist Müllverwertung.


----------



## Stryke89 (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche PC-Games-Vollversion der letzten zwölf Monate haben Sie am längsten gespielt?*

Enclave und Civ3 hab ich am längsten gezockt...und VRally und Temple of the elemental evel...


----------



## Solon25 (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche PC-Games-Vollversion der letzten zwölf Monate haben Sie am längsten gespielt?*



			
				crackajack am 02.01.2006 12:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Silent Storm werde ich zwar installieren, aber mehr Spielzeit wie 1h wird es ziemlich sicher nicht werden, da ich ein Rundenstrategieverweigerer bin. Aber man weiß nie.


Gibt aber dennoch Unterschiede zwischen Rundenstrategie wie z.B. die Total War Reihe/Civilization und Jagged Alliance-2/Silent Storm... Löblich das diesmal Silent Storm auf dem aktuellstem Stand gepatcht ist   

Ich hab/spiele zwar beide Sparten, aber in der ersten ist mir Total War lieber als Civilization und JA-2/Silent Storm sind für mich ohne jeden Zweifel über alles erhaben


----------



## Phade (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche PC-Games-Vollversion der letzten zwölf Monate haben Sie am längsten gespielt?*

[x] keins der genannten.

1. keine Zeit
2. hatte ich z.B. Civ 3, Silent Storm und noch irgendeins schon gespielt. Die anderen haben mich *0* interessiert.

Wie wäre es mal mit ein paar *echten* Klassikern wie z.B. alte Lucas Arts Adventures? Denn die wirklichen Hits wurden ja scheinbar gespielt.


----------



## imperator66 (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche PC-Games-Vollversion der letzten zwölf Monate haben Sie am längsten gespielt?*



			
				Freezeman am 30.12.2005 20:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn mehr als 40% der Leser *überhaupt kein* Spiel gezockt haben sagt das doch alles!
> Liebe PCG, lasst es sein mit den Vollversionen, bringt lieber mehr und vor allem bessere Videos!



Ne den stimme ich überhaupt nicht zu, Videos sind zwar interessant aber lieber teste ich ein Spiel (Demo) selbst als das ich mir ein Video davon rein ziehe.

Selbst habe ich faßt jedes Spiel mal kurz angetestet so in der Regel 30 min bis max. 2h. 

Warum ?
Ganz einfach weil manche Titel einfach schon zu alt sind oder diese damals sich gekauft hatte. Gut jeden kann man es nicht Recht machen aber ich würde auch lieber auf Klasse statt Masse setzen. Lieber sollte man alle 2-3 Monate eine Vollversion drauf hauen die zum einen noch nicht so alt (max 1Jahr) ist.


----------



## DarkDan (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche PC-Games-Vollversion der letzten zwölf Monate haben Sie am längsten gespielt?*

Obwohl ich die PC Games im Abo hab, war das einzige Spiel was ich bisher gespielt hab Civ3. Der Rest hat mich null interessiert.
Bin auch dafür sich die Vollversionen zu sparen und lieber das Geld in was anderes zu investieren.


----------



## Solon25 (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche PC-Games-Vollversion der letzten zwölf Monate haben Sie am längsten gespielt?*



			
				DarkDan am 05.01.2006 19:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Obwohl ich die PC Games im Abo hab, war das einzige Spiel was ich bisher gespielt hab Civ3. Der Rest hat mich null interessiert.
> Bin auch dafür sich die Vollversionen zu sparen und lieber das Geld in was anderes zu investieren.


Zumindestens halte ich 2 Vollversionen für überflüssig. Eine (gute) reict, dann brauchen manchmal MOD's dem nicht zu weichen, obwohl sie im Inhaltsverzeichnis stehen...


----------



## Killtech (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche PC-Games-Vollversion der letzten zwölf Monate haben Sie am längsten gespielt?*

[X]Habe keine dieser Vollversionen gespielt.

Eine beiliegende Vollversion war für mich bislang einfach kein Anreiz zum Kauf des Magazins. Viel entscheidender ist die Auswahl der Themen und Tests.

MfG, Killtech


----------



## Moddingfreak-X3 (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche PC-Games-Vollversion der letzten zwölf Monate haben Sie am längsten gespielt?*

Ich hab Silent Storm am längsten gespielt (jetzt auch noch).
Is einfach geil das Spiel!!!!


----------



## Solon25 (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche PC-Games-Vollversion der letzten zwölf Monate haben Sie am längsten gespielt?*



			
				Moddingfreak-X3 am 06.01.2006 15:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab Silent Storm am längsten gespielt (jetzt auch noch).
> Is einfach geil das Spiel!!!!


*Peng* Scharfschützin Zinaida hat einen Gegner gekillt. Kommentar: _"Der kommt nie wieder jemandem in die Quere, versprochen!"_


----------



## Harrykim (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche PC-Games-Vollversion der letzten zwölf Monate haben Sie am längsten gespielt?*

Ich habe davon "Die Gilde" am längsten gespielt. Und spiele es immer noch.
Silent Storm werd ich wohl auch mal ausprobieren, nachdem ich hier die Kommentare dazu gelesen habe. 

Allgemein bin ich eher von den Vollversionen enttäuscht. Ich bin zwar Fan von fast allen Spielgenres, aber die meisten der Titel sind einfach zu alt oder machen keinen Spass. Wie schon jemand vor mir vorschlug: beschränkt euch auf 1 Vollversion pro Quartal, welche dann aber wirklich gut sein sollte.


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche PC-Games-Vollversion der letzten zwölf Monate haben Sie am längsten gespielt?*



			
				Harrykim am 12.01.2006 14:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe davon "Die Gilde" am längsten gespielt. Und spiele es immer noch.
> Silent Storm werd ich wohl auch mal ausprobieren, nachdem ich hier die Kommentare dazu gelesen habe.
> 
> Allgemein bin ich eher von den Vollversionen enttäuscht. Ich bin zwar Fan von fast allen Spielgenres, aber die meisten der Titel sind einfach zu alt oder machen keinen Spass. Wie schon jemand vor mir vorschlug: beschränkt euch auf 1 Vollversion pro Quartal, welche dann aber wirklich gut sein sollte.



Warum zu alt? Gerade die alten Spiele sind doch oft genial. Ich hätte z.B. auch nichts dagegen wenn als Vollversion mal die ganzen alten Adventure wie Day of the Tentacle, Grim Fandago oder einer der Monkey Island Teile dabei wäre   

Generell muss ich sagen, dass die Vollversionen eine wirklich wunderbare Sache sind. Gerade für mich als Spielesammler ist das eine wunderbare Sache, seine Sammlung aufzustocken. Auch für Leute, die wenig Geld zur Verfügung, ist das eine schöne Sache. Daher kann ich die Kritik an den Vollversionen nie verstehen, kann mich noch an Zeiten erinnern, da musste man sich extra Hefte für 10 oder 20 DM kaufen, um überhaupt mal in den Genuss solcher Vollversionen zu kommen und jetzt sind sie sogar *gratis* dabei. Wer sie nicht spielen möchte, kann sie ja einfach ignorieren. Ich find' es jedenfalls prima, so entdeckt man auch ab und zu die ein oder andere Spieleperle, die einem damals gar nicht so aufgefallen war. Wenn man sich hier die Liste der Vollversionen anschaut, da war eigentlich keine einzige wirklich schlechte dabei, sondern alle wirklich in Ordnung. Ist halt nichts für Leute, die nur auf ultrarealistische Grafik, anstatt auf Inhalt stehen    Das einzige was ich mir in Zukunft wünschen würde, wäre, dass die Vollversionen alle in der aktuellen Version vorliegen und/oder Patchbar sind. Ansonsten ist das, wie gesagt, mit den Vollversionen eine wirklich prima Sache


----------



## PrivatePyle (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche PC-Games-Vollversion der letzten zwölf Monate haben Sie am längsten gespielt?*

komme leider aus zeitlichen gründen nicht dazu die durchaus interessanten vollversionen anzuspielen, halte es aber für eine sinnvolle zugabe


----------



## Harrykim (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche PC-Games-Vollversion der letzten zwölf Monate haben Sie am längsten gespielt?*



			
				Shadow_Man am 12.01.2006 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum zu alt?


Du hast recht. Das mit Alter ist ein schlechtes Argument. Ich spiele auch ab und zu noch Siedler 2, das ja nun auch schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel hat.  
Apropos, wieso wurde das noch nicht als Vollversion angeboten? Oder z.B. Z? Diese ganzen genialen Spiele von vor 5-10 Jahren, die könnte man doch mal auf die DVD tun.


----------

